# rundll32.exe not found!!!



## prasad_den (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi friends,
I was using my PC as usual, without any problems till now. But when I try to open any program from the quick launch, or through the Windows program list, or anything at all, I get a message:

*C:\WINNT\system32\rundll32.exe
Application not found*

or

*Choose the program you want to use to open this file:
or try the internet ...blah..blah...*

Now, when I manually browse to the folder, I find a rundll32.exe file (32.5KB, last modified in Aug 2004). But the icon for this file looks juat like a plain blue page, not resembling the usual .exe icons.

What is the problem here...???? Any virus attack...??? I'm unable to run the virusscan also..Any suggestions..??

Am using Win XP SP2...


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 20, 2006)

Someone help me guys. I'm unable to use Start > Run or command prompt options also. Can i download it from someplace? Or can someone mail it to me?


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry to bump this thread, but I still haven't managed to solve my problem.. I'm unable to extract the file from the XP CD, coz cmd prompt cannot initialize.. Tried googling 1st thing, but unable to find any solutions....


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 24, 2006)

Try exe association fix at *dougknox.com/xp/file_assoc.htm

It is also possible that you have a virus or have partially repaired a virus. Try to run a scan (antivirus, spyware check, etc) in safe mode. If it doesnt work/help, do a repair install.

Arun


----------



## kikass (Mar 24, 2006)

since your rundll32.exe icon has changed.. its almost certain that it has been modified/replaced.... you dont need to load XP to extract file from XP cd... boot from it and opt for repair console.. extract your file from this prompt and overwrite the existing one... will not remove the infection but just might let you run your anti virus... 
and you can always run a repair setup if nothing else works.

best would be finding a bootable anti virus cd from somewhere... scan your machine... and then try repairing.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 25, 2006)

kikass said:
			
		

> since your rundll32.exe icon has changed.. its almost certain that it has been modified/replaced.... you dont need to load XP to extract file from XP cd... boot from it and opt for repair console.. extract your file from this prompt and overwrite the existing one... will not remove the infection but just might let you run your anti virus...
> and you can always run a repair setup if nothing else works.
> 
> best would be finding a bootable anti virus cd from somewhere... scan your machine... and then try repairing.



I don't think you can repair a Windows XP SP2 installation from the Windows XP CD. SP2 changes many system files after installation.

You can download a fresh copy of the rundll32.exe file from the link below:

*rapidshare.de/files/16023947/rundll32.exe.html

I have uploaded it for you. Just replace it with the one you already have.


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 25, 2006)

^^^ I believe that when dll files get corrupted possibly due to virus, the error shown is as above and does not necessarily mean that the rundll32.exe file is in trouble. Windows will show the above error eventhough it is the dll file that is not working... It could be a very important dll because all/most apps are not working...

Try running sfc in safe mode...

Arun


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 25, 2006)

*@Tech&ME* : Thanks for uploading the file.. I'll replace and see..

*@sakumar79*: I'll try your suggestion first.. But, my antivirus could not be initiated even in safe mode, so I doubt how far it'll work..

Anyways, thanks for the replies guys... I'll keep you updated...


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 29, 2006)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> ^^^ I believe that when dll files get corrupted possibly due to virus, the error shown is as above and does not necessarily mean that the rundll32.exe file is in trouble. Windows will show the above error eventhough it is the dll file that is not working... It could be a very important dll because all/most apps are not working...
> 
> Try running sfc in safe mode...
> 
> Arun



Not working dude... And replacing the file or running the exe association fix also doesn't work..Am getting really desperate now....


----------



## kikass (Mar 29, 2006)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> I don't think you can repair a Windows XP SP2 installation from the Windows XP CD. SP2 changes many system files after installation.



sorry, my bad. i have slip streamed SP2 into my original XP to make a new bootable cd.. just so used to using it that i didnt take that into consideration.


@prasad
again, try getting a bootable anti virus cd to clean your hdd...
or try boot from another hard disk and then scan this hdd for infection...
in any case do clean your hdd of viruses before trying to repair the installation... most probably wont work the other way.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 29, 2006)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> sakumar79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since you are using Windows XP SP2

sfc scannow will not work.

I will tell how to use it. Just follow the instruction below.

Step 1.: Go to START --> RUN and then type *regedit* and press ENTER.

Step 2.: Navigate to this key: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\
CurrentVersion\Setup

Step 3.: Click on Setup , you will see a number of entries the right pane, next right click on SourcePath and then say modify

Now enter the following as it is.

C:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386

Step 4.: Close the registry.

Step 5.: Restart your computer.


Step 6.: Once the desktop is visible, go to START ---> RUN and type CMD and then press ENTER

Step 7.: On the C:\  type exactly as shown below:

*sfc/scannow*



****

I hope this should work. If this doesn't work please tell us.


NOTE: This is only because you have SP2 installed and remember NO Windows XP CD will be required to be inserted.


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 29, 2006)

@Tech&me: followed your advice, but had the foll. probs:

1.Couldn't access regedit thro' start~ run. Had to go to windows folder & edit.

2.Sourcepath had the value you mentioned. Trying to modify anyway gives error message.

3.Unable to run CMD even after this.

Please help.


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 30, 2006)

Try to make a copy of regedit.exe and name the copy as regedit.com. See if you can run it... Similarly, see if command.com works instead of cmd...

Also, right click on My Computer->Properties, go to Advanced Tab and select Environment variables. In System variables, look at path. Typically, it should start as "%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;"

Arun


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 30, 2006)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Try to make a copy of regedit.exe and name the copy as regedit.com. See if you can run it... Similarly, see if command.com works instead of cmd...
> 
> Also, right click on My Computer->Properties, go to Advanced Tab and select Environment variables. In System variables, look at path. Typically, it should start as "%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;"
> 
> Arun



Ok you can try to run it in the SAFE MODE

Also try to run *regedt32.exe *instead of regedit

If nothing works, you should re-install Windows XP with SP2 (without formatting your partition)

Follow the instructions below :

Step 1: Start your computer and let windows load.

Step 2: Insert the Windows XP SP2 CD (the one you slimstreamed earlier)

Step 3: Start installing Windows XP by selecting the UPGRADE option.

Step 4: Remember to select the option, which will allow you to choose the partition later during installation. ( You can access this option on the Upgrade screen itself)

Step 5: Install in on the same partition in which you already have Windows XP SP2.

Step 6: You are done.

NOTE: This procedure will overwrite your OS installation, you will not loose anything in the My documents folder, but you may have to re-install MS -OFFICE, etc.

Good Luck and please post back the results.


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 31, 2006)

@Tech&ME: That's exactly what I've wanted to avoid thus far...Was desperately trying to find a better option, but I guess I'll have to reinstall the OS.. Anyway, I'll just wait a couple of days or I'll do the reinstall over the weekend...


----------



## ::vicky:: (Mar 31, 2006)

best option is to reinstall windows


----------



## venkat_arjun (May 5, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Hi friends,
> I was using my PC as usual, without any problems till now. But when I try to open any program from the quick launch, or through the Windows program list, or anything at all, I get a message:
> 
> *C:\WINNT\system32\rundll32.exe*
> ...


1


----------



## amitash (May 5, 2008)

+1 for reinstaling...ter mite be a fix but ters no guarantee its not gonna come back and hunt u....reinstall to be safe


----------

